# Feather duvets



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Are feather duvets ok to use in bed with a baby?
DH and I are going to transition to each having our own blankets, but I do prefer feather over regular filler, but I don't know if it's okay to have feathers around a baby. Granted she won't have the pillows or blankets near her face, but I just want to see what everyone has to say.
thanks.
(oh yea she's due in Feb. so we have some time to check stuff out)


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Are feather duvets ok to use in bed with a baby?
DH and I are going to transition to each having our own blankets, but I do prefer feather over regular filler, but I don't know if it's okay to have feathers around a baby. Granted she won't have the pillows or blankets near her face, but I just want to see what everyone has to say.
thanks.
(oh yea she's due in Feb. so we have some time to check stuff out)

i just read "no duvets" when it comes to co-sleeping safety. that said, we have just put our duvet on the bed like we do every fall/winter. DD starts the night in a sidecar but usually comes into the bed for part of the night. i just keep the duvet under her, or low up on her body (like not past her waist). i can't see why it would be an issue







:, even though like i said i read it's not supposed to be safe.

as for the specific feather issue, ours is down. our pillows are feather, too.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Why are duvets unsafe? I thought they would be a better option to a comforter and sheets?


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I see no problem with it. I have a few feather comforters and pillows, I love 'em!







:


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

The risk factors are if the blanket or duvet were to cover the baby's head or if the baby were too hot, which a feather duvet can be. The risk of suffocation and SIDS increases in these incidences.

http://www.nd.edu/~jmckenn1/lab/overlaying.html

I use a blanket and lay with my head below baby's head so the blankets don't cover above her tummy. She is swaddled so she is plenty warm. You might consider this type of placement with the duvet to assure it does not cover baby too much. When baby starts to roll around, you have to be concerned with her getting rolled up in side blanket or rolling down inside blankie. My oldest never rolled much but she would scoot down in her sleep and freak me out. I would wake up and think, where is she, only to find her under the covers! I started sleeping without covers for a while, just in my fleece robe, until she stopped doing that. Kinda funny in retrospect.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

We've had the same puffy, light feather duvet for all three littles and will have the same one again for this child when s/he's born. We have always just made sure we keep the duvet off the babies' faces, but sometimes it ends up there anyway. Ours is the type with puffy rectangles sewn into it, and we don't use a duvet cover on it so it always has lots of air space if it does end up on dc's face. Dh and I have our own single sheets that we put on ourselves under the duvet, but the babe is only covered by the duvet and cuddles up to me usually, so doesn't need the extra. I often go without the sheet too though, but dh likes to pull it up to his face, and he can't do that with the duvet, so the sheet fulfills that need for him. I'm usually plenty warm without a sheet up to my face with a little baby cuddled up to me most of the night.

I think an airy feather duvet without a cover and no sheets on babe would be fine, as long as you are somewhat aware sleepers. Our babes also often end up on my chest while I sleep on my back for some reprieve from the constant side-lying position.

I reeeeeaaalllly don't think a polyfill duvet could possibly be a _safer_ choice given that polyester off-gases at body temp; if you're _comfortable_ using a duvet at all, a natural fill one would be much better than a synthetic fill, if that's what you were referring to in your post.

My _first_ choice would be a simple organic wool, unlined single thickness loomed blanket, but we haven't been able to afford one so far; our feather duvet was the choice we made when we married and didn't have any babies in our bed; nonetheless, it has served all of us well so far







.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We coslept with one and in fact dd had a feather comforter with homemade cover as a baby for her port a crib we sometimes used and it was never an issue.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowpansy* 
I use a blanket and lay with my head below baby's head so the blankets don't cover above her tummy. She is swaddled so she is plenty warm.

this is what DH and I were thinking of doing, I want us to have seperate blankets because DH sleeps with the covers to his chin. (I do too, but I'll stop, and start wearing warmer pjs.) It's nice to know that what we'd planned seems to be a common way of doing it.
thanks!

PreggieUBA2C have you ever seen those blankets? Where are they sold?


----------

